# My Pink-Tailed Chalceus



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Last week, I bought a Pink-Tailed Chaleus from The Shark Aquarium..
This is a cool fish. I wanted a fish that would occupy the top of my aquarium, because most of the fish in this community aquarium hang out in the middle or the bottom. I was planning on buying a gourami, but when I saw these fish, I decided to buy one.

Pink Tailed Chalceus seem to spend all of their time near the surface of the water. They won't even dive when they're scared. If he panics, he will dart from one side of the aquarium to the other, but never leave the top-zone. This fish is very skittish and has not shown any aggresion towards his tankmates.

So far, he has eaten frozen mysis shrimp and flake food. The only difficulty I have found in feeding him is he won't touch sinking food once it falls beyond about 3 inches from the surface. Some days, he will only eat food that's floating.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice purchase.

You know they can get to 10" and are a predatory fish though?

I don't know what's in your community tank at the moment, but he might not be the best long term tank mate.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> Nice purchase.
> You know they can get to 10" and are a predatory fish though?
> I don't know what's in your community tank at the moment, but he might not be the best long term tank mate.


He is currently housed with a shoal of large (4-5 inch) silver dollars and other large fish, so there is no issue with him eating his tankmates.

This Chalceus seems to be totally focused on the water's surface. He spends his day looking upward, striking anything on the top like bubbles and floating particles. I assume in the wild they eat insects off the water's surface. Maybe I will find some small bugs for him to eat.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I kept one for about 2 years. He was about 10" and would eat hikari cichlid gold off the top.
Even after 2 years he was somewhat skittish.. I've heard they get better in larger groups though.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Like CA said they like to be in groups...Try some pinheads or mb some wingless fruitflys.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice addition sir-
I too have kept them in the past-He was good buddies with my aro-They both cruised the top of my tank together...

I have also found they do quite well with bala's as tank mates also-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Interesting fish.

For bugs... Just grab some pinhead crickets from your local pet shop. That should do the trick!

I guess you need a very tight fitting lid with a fish like this.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was trying to find one of those a few weeks ago. NOONE around here carries them

very cool fish. i hope to have one some day.

keep us posted on its progress


----------

